# New USPS Stamp, WTF



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

USPS New Stamp

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of PanAm 
Flight 103!

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the World 
Trade Center in 1993!

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the Marine 
barracks in Lebanon!

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the military 
barracks in Saudi Arabia!

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the American 
Embassies in Africa!

REMEMBER the MUSLIM bombing of the USS COLE!

REMEMBER the MUSLIM attack on the Twin Towers on 9/11/2001!

REMEMBER all the AMERICAN lives that were 
lost in those vicious MUSLIM attacks!

Now the United States Postal Service REMEMBERS and HONORS the 
EID MUSLIM holiday season with a commemorative first class 
holiday postage stamp.

REMEMBER to adamantly and vocally BOYCOTT this stamp 
when purchasing your stamps at the post office. 
To use this stamp would be a slap in the face to all those 
AMERICANS who died at the hands of those whom this stamp honors.

REMEMBER to pass this along to every patriotic AMERICAN you know.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Why would they create that stamp???? I am so sure Iraq is going to have stamps with a bald eagle on them. :roll: I wish this country would stop being so friggin huggy nice and start being balls to the walls aggressive. Think, an AMERICAN citizen was decapitated on tv and we did nothing out of the norm to say..no way this is allowed. I say as soon as we were aware of the tape, they should have been aware of M.O.A.B. We will never get any respect, until we earn it. After WW2, nobody in their right mind screwed with us......we need to get that respect factor back, before North Korea and Iran start to step out of line. :twisted:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

:dito:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I mostly try to stay out of discussions about religion and world events, because that isn't what I go on law enforcement message boards for, and they frequently spiral into flame wars. But I have to strongly disagree with you there, Redline. 

There are somewhere around ONE BILLION muslims in the world today. The number of muslim terrorist probably measure somewhere in the order of a few thousand. If we say that there are 10,000 muslim terrorists, then that would mean that a THOUSANDTH OF ONE PERCENT (.001%) of the world's muslims are terrorists. To then paint the entire religion with the same broad brush and say that the religion is responsible for terrorism is both inaccurate and morally wrong. 

The muslims that are committing terrorist acts may be attributing what they do to Islam, but they are extremists, fundamentalists, psychotic, and lacking in any kind of morals. For that reason, I don't think it is fair to use them as representatives of the religion. On top of that, there are crazy extremists who have committed terrorist acts from every major religion there is. There have been Christian terrorists, Jewish terrorists, and Muslim terrorists. But nobody is going and saying that Christianity causes or endorses or represents terrorism. 

I support the war in Afghanistan, I support the war in Iraq, and I think we have a responsiblity to aggressively fight terrorists and evil regimes wherever they may be (including Iran and North Korea). Furthermore, I don't really see a need for that stamp. But by trying to pass off the second largest religion in the world as responsible for those acts of terrorism, and not the evil psychos that butchered the religion and murdered those people in cold blood, you let your prejudice show right through...


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

This is despicable!

Ted Kennedy, the Democrat party, liberalism, and political correctness are going to be the undoing of this nation. I fear what will have to happen before we wake up to the threat Islam poses to this country. Unless we make some drastic changes, the future of this nation is truly bleak. :evil: 

Ryan


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Phuzz, I respect what you are saying, but nobody is saying lets get all the Muslims. I just think though given the current "Issues" facing our great country, releasing a stamp like that is not the best choice right now. I happen to know a few individuals who are Muslim and I respect their beliefs and yes it is not fair to associate terrorism with muslims. I will say though when innocent Americans are killed in the name of Allah, well phuzz...I get a little pissed off. If anything, the Muslim community should be more upset with what the terrorists have done to their religion, not America. It would be the same thing releasing a stamp with the Iraqi flag on it....Not all Iraqis are bad, but selling a stamp in the US with that flag right now is gonna piss people off and rightfully so. Of course this is my opinion and does not reflect anyone else on this board.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I understand what you're saying as well Phuzz, but like Southside said, it is simply a poor time to even consider making that a stamp. Who the hell would use it? Not all Muslims are terrorists, but look at the list of terrorist acts they were all done by Muslims. I find this counrty could use a boost in patriotism, and putting a Muslim stamp on my mail certainly won't help.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

How about a Rodney King Beatdown Stamp


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I think I pretty much agree with all the responses to my post. I don't think it is great timing, and I don't think the stamp is really necessary. I also think we don't need posts saying "remember the MUSLIM bombing of _________." My point was that it wasn't a muslim bombing, it was a bombing by crazed lunatic fanatics who THINK they are practicing Islam when in fact they are nothing more than murderers.

Don't blame the the 1 billion person group for the actions of a few.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I thought this was a hoax, but clearly not:

http://shop.usps.com/cgi-bin/vsbv/p...isplay_products/productDetail.jsp?OID=2689760

VERY poor timing.. :?

-Mike


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Let me first start by saying I DO NOT SUPPORT TERRORISM, but some people on here blurt on some of the most ignorant posts. First it is a stamp, honoring someone's religion. Should we stop Christmas stamps, hanukkah stamps? Yes they could be responsible for bad things that happened, but like Phuzz said they were extremist. The muslims around here are more then pissed about how they are looked upon now, but they understand it is going to be rough on them, because that small group of people ruined it for them, now they are forced into questions, comments and whatnot to make sure they are not terrorists. 

It is a stamp, don't buy it. But other people who do celebrate, let them buy it. Maybe its a ploy by the USPS, to see where these stamps are going, you never know...thats a conspiracy theory...but leave it.

This is the land of the free, freedom to practice other religions, other anything, and the USPS recognizes that, you should too. I am not sure if anyone else noticed that the stamp pic'd is a 34 cent stamp, so it came out some time ago also...and I am not a stamp aficionado but they might of had these type of stamps sometime ago and its a tradition to come out with the new version one

My biggest problem is also that people on this site are LE or wannaba LE, and to be ignorant like that is not a good thing, especially over a stamp, if people are protesting saying support terrorism, yeah be angry, but this stamp is not saying this...

Another thing is how some people on this site make statements, and then someone responds and realize that they were a jackass and try to recant, or make up for it, I would like for you people to think about what you are saying the first time, you cant go back and change your police report after it is submitted to the courts, and you can't be judgemental against a person because they are "different" on the street when trying to assist a citizen. Use your head out there, and in here


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks dad, we will all try to be good pupils just for you. By the way, this is a website not a police report. I am sure that things are taken more serious when it comes to filling out a report and being in court. As far as you saying if you don't like the stamp don't buy it because this is a free country, I say if you don't like reading posts you don't agree with don't read them and respect others rights as well. Another thing you need to chill on is barking out the "Wannabe LE" phrase. If you are LE, I imagine you were once a "Wannabe LE" as well. You know not all LE hopefulls on here are bad people, some of us have families and are trying like hell to get on...it just pisses me off that when a select few make it, they act like their s$$t don' stank. Guess what, it does. Why don't you take notice to some of the other cops on this site who busted a$$ to get on and contribute helpful advice to others and follow suit.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Maybe all muslims aren't terrorists, but it sure seems like all terrorists are "muslims". As far as banning Christmas stamps, until a bunch of self proclaimed Christians start terrorizing other countries and dive bombing passenger airplanes into buildings over the years, then maybe that would be a valid point.


----------



## sp3 (Jul 25, 2004)

Howdy how about y'all look at this link http://www.usps.com/news/2001/philatelic/sr01_054.htm this stamp was planned pre 9-11 and was actually delayed because of 9-11.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

phuzz01 @ Sat 15 May said:


> I think I pretty much agree with all the responses to my post. I don't think it is great timing, and I don't think the stamp is really necessary. I also think we don't need posts saying "remember the MUSLIM bombing of _________." My point was that it wasn't a muslim bombing, it was a bombing by crazed lunatic fanatics who THINK they are practicing Islam when in fact they are nothing more than murderers.
> 
> Don't blame the the 1 billion person group for the actions of a few.


OK are the Catholics bombing America in the name of Christ answer NO, Are the Buddhist bombing America in the name of Buddha answer NO, Are the Jews bombing America in the name of Judaism answer NO.
Some Muslims are indeed bombing America in the name of their religion Islam but by being liberal and saying they are just murders and nothing else you are ignoring the fact that almost every significant terrorist attack in the last 20 years has been committed by Muslims whether extremists or not, who hate our way of life. So to comment on 2-Deltas post about Muslim bombing of ____________ is uncalled for because it is a fact.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Muslim weather extremists?? Holy crap they can control the sky now????


----------

